# XHP 90.2. Does it exist?



## REALOldNick (Sep 27, 2020)

I know that none of these LEDS produce 50,000 lm .....100,000....nope 200,000 and climbing. I also am sure that many of the "Cree" torches are made with knock-off dies.

But we had the XHP 70.2 (probably not genuine Cree in most cases, and is really a .2 model?) and then the XHP 90.2 emerged. I can't find this LED on Cree's website.

Does it exist? Has some maverick beaten Cree to the are these just over-driven XHP70 LEDS? Is the "XHP 90.2 actually brighter than the XHP 70. And other ideas that come to mind.

Thanks for any advice on this.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Sep 27, 2020)

I`m not sure about the XHP, but the Luminus SBT90.2 does exist if that helps at all?


----------

